# The Conspiracy of Safety



## visible25

I've been meaning to post this since I read it the other day but it kept slipping my mind until now. After reading this article it really stuck me how everyone has a similar, yet different opinion about the "Not Today" saying. I'm curious for all those out there (not just LE) what's your take on this theory?

"As 2013 draws to a close, we can be thankful that we are looking at a marked reduction in officer fatalities. We mourn those lost and remember those who were injured in our wonderful and dangerous profession. It is in remembering those dangers and constantly balancing the odds in our favor that we can continue this positive trend into the future.
Back in January 2011, PoliceOne Editor in Chief Doug Wyllie asked me to write an article about the terrible start of the year we were having in terms of LEO deaths and injuries. 
That article, "Entering 2011 in a 'Conspiracy of Safety'," started a grassroots response from dispatchers to chiefs and sheriffs; signs and postings started popping up all over, saying "Not Today." This was just one link in the chain of officer safety that has led to a remarkable reduction of officer deaths and injury, even with violent crime on the rise..."

http://www.policeone.com/Officer-Safety/articles/6689719-The-Conspiracy-of-Safety-three-years-on/


----------

